# General > Films >  The Man with the Golden Arm

## golach

I was reading an article on Frank Sinatra the other day, and this film shot into my old brain.
I saw this film around 1956 and it made such an impact on me, that I swore never to dabble in drugs, I never have, and thats maybe why I enjoyed being a Custom officer, chasing and sometimes catching druggies  ::

----------

